# Bedroom furniture



## AlexWoods (May 10, 2014)

Introduction

I present you my project for the construction of bedroom furniture.



I watched as the furniture to suit individual needs:

- Larger storage space (indoor 190x215cm, total size 240x 220cm) and not to waste in outer space (sliding doors).
- Easily removable and mounted in another location (the whole assembly can be mounted with the drawers / shelves on the right).
- Practical and visually pleasing: when you open the room door you don’t see just a PAL box like any other cabinets. Shelf area does not prevent the visual field and is based only on the back foot to eliminate any obstacle that you can hit.
- Economical: cheap white PAL is used, doors are made of light wood frame covered in canvas, sliding economical system, we removed the plywood on the back of the cabinet. Cabinet materials cost approx. 200$ 

You are free to modify the project as you wish, and in the end you will have the satisfaction that from your hands came out an unique furniture.

Tools required

Variable speed drill	Electric jig saw	Drilling template: used to correct centering holes on the edge of the plate and alignment holes on two different boards.


15mm wood-cutter or cutters set	Hand saw	Limiting drill and wood drill bits 8,6,4 mm	Vices: 3-4pcs


In addition some common hand tools are necessary: square, abrasive paper, and cross screwdriver, hammer, pliers, cutter.

Any construction operations can be done by one person with two hands (but not two "left hands"). Help is needed only at final assembly on position, standing.
For this activity you need a large room (an empty room recommended) that can be easily clean. Cover with foil furniture left in the room (you'll need to for cutting, grinding and making wood powder).

CAUTION: Use protective equipment required for each operation: gloves and goggles (when working with a jig saw). Dust mask (when you wood polished).
Last but not least, if you work in the apartment, respect the rest schedule and not make excessive noise.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for sharing........


----------



## APridham (Apr 7, 2015)

AlexWoods said:


> Introduction
> 
> I present you my project for the construction of bedroom furniture.
> 
> ...


Tanks for such a hgreat information. I truly lved the furniture image here. The color is so beautiful.:wub:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

APridham said:


> Tanks for such a hgreat information. I truly lved the furniture image here. The color is so beautiful.:wub:


+1. I like the color also. Very nice.


----------



## Wenna Blue (Apr 22, 2015)

I'd like to get a new bed for the kids room. Either a double deck or a pull out. What are the advantages and disadvantages of each esp for a small area? around 3m x 3m not including the built in closet?


----------



## PriscillaCNewman (Aug 18, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------



## SusanneX16 (Nov 4, 2016)

Good post and very informative


----------



## stephentyler (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for sharing @AlexWoods, it is really visually pleasing.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

There is a very modern hotel chain that features simple furniture like this in bold colors. I like the way it looks for awhile, but about 3 days in, I'm tired of it. However, it is a really nice design, and my comment is entirely my personal taste in color.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Alex hasn't been around since 5/2014. Just sayin'


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Old threads get dug up from time to time and that's okay because they are always new to the newest members.


----------



## DuanePhillips (May 19, 2017)

It looks amazing!!


----------



## ritabos (Aug 23, 2018)

*Bedroom Furniture*

Each piece of furniture makes your home functional, so it should be necessary to have appropriate furniture in each corner of the room. The bedroom is the special place we take a rest so it should be proper furnished that include cupboards, bed, dressing table etc.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

ritabos said:


> Each piece of furniture makes your home functional, so it should be necessary to have appropriate furniture in each corner of the room. The bedroom is the special place we take a rest so it should be proper furnished that include cupboards, bed, dressing table etc.


and a small refrigerator with a little sleep potion inside? :wink:


----------



## Jontaylor (Jul 12, 2019)

I agree on this, hand tools are necessary: square, abrasive paper, and cross screwdriver, hammer, pliers, cutter.


----------



## lmgoodhair (Sep 24, 2019)

It looks great!


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice color in that.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Mike, that's happened a lot lately. People looking up and commenting on old posts.


----------

